# Nova estação meteorológica automática: São Leopoldo, RS, Brasil



## arturjacobus (26 Set 2010 às 03:38)

Caros colegas de fórum:
Neste sábado, 25 de setembro, coloquei em funcionamento minha estação meteorológica automática. Trata-se de uma estação Davis Vantage Pro2 com sistema de ventilação no abrigo onde ficam os sensores de temperatura e umidade. Por enquanto, o anenômetro está a 3,5 m sobre o nível da rua, mas, a partir de terça-feira, ficará a cerca de 7 m de altura. Nas próximas semanas, vou desenvolver uma página dedicada à estação. Por enquanto, os dados, em tempo real, estão sendo disponibilizados ao público por meio do Weather Underground e podem ser conferidos em pelo menos três formas diferentes:
*- via Google Maps:* http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin...xsn.mode=temp&rad=0&sat=0&cams=0&svr=0&tor=0;
*- via Rapid Fire:* http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IRSSOLEO2
*- histórico do dia, semana, mês e ano: *http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IRSSOLEO2
Na região em que moro, no Vale do Sinos, entre Porto Alegre e a Serra do Rio Grande do Sul, faltava uma estação meteorológica com dados disponíveis na internet em tempo real. Espero que ela seja útil para quem mora nesta região.
A seguir, vou postar fotos da estação, numa instalação ainda provisória.


----------



## arturjacobus (26 Set 2010 às 03:42)

*Imagens da nova estação meteorológica automática: São Leopoldo, RS, Brasil*

Como prometi, eis duas fotos da estação que coloquei hoje em funcionamento.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2010 às 11:28)

Excelente, belíssimo material


----------



## HotSpot (26 Set 2010 às 11:31)

Muito bom Artur. Boa sorte com o equipamento e boas medições.


----------



## Lousano (26 Set 2010 às 17:30)

Penso que o sensor está numa localização pouco favorável. Pelas fotos, parece-me confinado num local pouco arejado e que poderá aumentar consideravelmente as temperaturas.


----------



## arturjacobus (26 Set 2010 às 23:14)

*Localização da estação*

Oi, Lousano.
Em primeiro lugar, agradeço sua contribuição.
É verdade, a estação não está situada num ambiente ideal, mas no pátio frontal de minha casa, que não foi planejado para essa finalidade. Ainda assim, creio que os ângulos de onde as fotos foram tiradas não oferecem uma visão adequada do ambiente em que a estação está localizada. Por isso, acrescento nesta mensagem mais uma foto, abaixo. 
Quanto aos valores observados, é ainda cedo para chegar a uma conclusão com apenas dois dias de funcionamento. De qualquer maneira, na comparação com dados meteorológicos de dois aeroportos, localizados a cerca de 18 a 22 km daqui, há uma razoável convergência. As mínimas estão com registros entre 0,5 e 1,0 grau abaixo do registrado nesses aeroportos. Quanto às máximas, verifiquei uma diferença positiva entre 1,0 e 1,5 grau em relação aos registros da Base Aérea de Canoas, a mais próxima estação cujos dados são públicos. Assim, por enquanto, em dois dias de sol entre nuvens, os registros estão de acordo com minhas expectativas. Vamos ver o que acontece em dias ensolarados - contexto sobre o qual tenho minhas dúvidas quanto ao comportamento dos sensores de temperatura da Davis. 
Estou igualmente curioso em relação às medições da velocidade do vento, quando o anenômetro estiver a uma altura de 7 metros (não é o ideal, eu sei, mas é o que consegui arranjar...). A curiosidade também se aplica ao grau de confiabilidade das medidas de precipitação. De qualquer maneira, estou bem consciente de que se trata de uma estação situada num ambiente urbano, com todas as limitações daí decorrentes.
Obrigado a você, Lousano, e aos demais colegas de fórum pelas contribuições e observações. A verdade é que, em grande parte, a ideia de adquirir uma estação surgiu a partir do acompanhamento deste fórum.


----------

